

OCZ's Octane SSD - 1TB in a Consumer Drive - peterb
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4995/oczs-octane-ssd-indilinx-everest-up-to-1tb-in-a-consumer-drive

======
laluser
Although I realize the difference, I found an article from 4 years ago (2007)
where Hitachi released a 1 TB hard drive aimed for consumers (there were
others at the time as well):
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/128400/hitachi_introduces_1te...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/128400/hitachi_introduces_1terabyte_hard_drive.html)
. Definitely an interesting read as it provides some context at the state of
data relative to 2007.

~~~
randallsquared
Yah, but of course it's the _SSD_ part of this that makes it interesting now.

~~~
laluser
Yes. My point was to juxtapose the release cycle of hard drives back then to
SSDs now. Poor attempt, I know.

~~~
sjwright
No, it wasn't a poor attempt. The grandparent failed to read your post. Thank
you for the interesting link; it adds an interesting dimension to the
announcement.

~~~
randallsquared
It wasn't the quality of the comment, but the fact that laluser said nothing
about SSD, so I wasn't sure if that detail had been missed.

------
ezy
Now if only they could get their drives to last longer than a year on average.
:-)

~~~
nchlswu
I was going to bring this up. I don't follow the hardware scene at all unless
I'm buying parts.

I bought a fairly cheap OCZ SSD, but they don't have quite the best reputation
(anecdotal evidence). I've read stories about SSDs not lasting long in
general, but OCZ seems to have a fairly poor track record among that and an
even poorer customer service record. One story I caught was the change of
manufacturing for one of their lines of SSDs which affected performance and
presumably cut costs without notifying consumers of the change.

I wonder how the acquisition of a controller company will affect their 'power'
so to speak.

------
sciurus
It's interesting that they've bought Indilinx. OCZ has been Sandforce's most
visible customer for a while. 1TB for $1,300 is a good price. The 600GB Intel
SSD's that we've been purchasing at work only cost $200 less.

------
jhack
Getting closer to breaking that $1/GB barrier. Looking forward to seeing if
reliably has improved any (buddy of mine has that random bsod issue with his
OCZ SSD).

~~~
biot
I remember when hard drives finally broke the $10/MB barrier. :)

------
dbbo
OCZ's stock went up over 20% on Thursday:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=OCZ&t=5d&l=off&z...](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=OCZ&t=5d&l=off&z=l&q=c&c=)

